# I'll put it another way...



## El Buey (Jul 31, 2007)

On a 5.1 receiver: could I hook up two speakers to the "front L and R", and two more to the "surround L and R", and have it play music like it was a stereo receiver using both the A and B speakers?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Some are either / or. others one can run all at once. Only a trial run will tell at this point. 

What does the users manual say. 



ED


----------



## El Buey (Jul 31, 2007)

Haven't bought one yet. That's why I'm trying to figure this out. Could go with an Onkyo TX 8050 stereo receiver that has a USB port for iPod, but no HDMI input for DVD player, plus the last Onkyo I bought died after 6 months.
Figured if there was a way for a 5.1 to work as a stereo with A/B speakers it would be the way to go.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

Are you trying to use the surround rear speakers for remote speakers in another room? If so it will not likely work. Not sure about the onkyos but my Yamaha works like below (rear speakers can be used as primary speakers). 

In 2 speaker stereo mode it only uses the front left and right and the sub.
In 7 speaker stereo when using 5.1 the rear speakers are used but it simulates some surround effect. In other words enhanced. There also programs to created different ambiences but let's leave that out for now. Many amps including my Yamaha have a an output for a second zone (stereo pre-amplifier) remote speakers (amplifier out). I use the second zone to feed the rest of the house with a second amplifier. You might want to look for a receive which had second zone or remote speakers.


----------



## El Buey (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a large indoor (600 sq. ft.) home bar and grill area. Have two pair of speakers already installed. I was using a stereo receiver with A and B speaker option so I could have all four speakers turned on at the same time (two in one area of the bar and two more in another area). The receiver died. But now I prefer something I can easily connect my iPod to (virtuall no stereo receivers include USB ports) and perhaps a DVD (CD) player. All the DVD players are HDMI (no RCA connections) thus I figure I need an inexpensive 5.1 or 7.1 receiver IF it can run 4 speakers (mono or stereo) and the music sound emitted from all four speakers is the same.
Doesn't seem like we have an easy answer here.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

The simple answer:

Buy a receiver that has "room 2" as an option.

AND: Buy anything other than Onkyo. :laughing:


Yamaha would be my choice.... http://www.amazon.com/Yamaha-RX-A83...4425&sr=8-1&keywords=yamaha+receiver+aventage


----------



## El Buey (Jul 31, 2007)

I've learned my lesson with Onkyo. Unfortunately no one else offers STEREO receivers with a USB port. How un-American is that?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Just buy an A/B switch. I think they're like 10 bucks. Feed your left and right (front) into the A/B switch and branch 2 sets of speakers off of that.


----------



## El Buey (Jul 31, 2007)

Now we're getting somewhere!


----------

